# Turnaround begins as Clifford takes over Bobcats



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> CHARLOTTE, N.C. (AP) -- Steve Clifford said he isn't one to back down from challenges.
> 
> That might make him a good fit for Charlotte. The Bobcats are a long way from being a legitimate NBA playoff contender.
> 
> ...


http://www.nba.com/2013/news/05/29/bobcats-introduce-clifford.ap/index.html?ls=iref:nbahpts


----------

